# Viper 5601 Installation help needed..



## Zafarpatel (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys.. 
I need help to install Viper 5601 Security and remote start on Toyota sienna 2008.


("??" indicates "Where the heck does this go?!") 

VIPER Primary H1, 12-pin harness --> CAR WIRE
1. RED/WHITE (-) 200mA trunk release output --> DO NOT USE
2. RED (+)12v constant input --> White/Red +12v constant 
3. BROWN (+)siren output --> Siren wire that will be placed under the hood
4. WHITE/BROWN light flash isolation wire - PIN 87a of onboard relay --> ??
5. BLACK (-) chassis ground --> BROWN ground wire
6. VIOLET (+) door trigger input --> DO NOT USE
7. BLUE (-) trunk pin / instant trigger input --> ??
8. GREEN (-) door trigger input --> ??
9. BLACK/WHITE (-)200mA dome light output --> ??
10. WHITE/BLUE (-) remote start / turbo timer --> DO NOT USE
11. WHITE parking light output --> Green/Black
12. ORANGE (-)500mA ground when armed --> ??

Viper Door lock harness, 3-pin connector --> Car Wire
1. BLUE unlock output --> Blue
2. EMPTY
3. GREEN lock output --> Light Green

Viper remote start harness, 10-pin connector --> Car Wire
1. PINK(+) ignition 1 input/output --> ??
2. RED/WHITE(+) fused (30a) ignition 2 / flex relay input 87 --> ??
3.ORANGE(+) accessory output --> PURPLE
4. VIOLET(+) starter output (car side of starter kill) --> ??
5. GREEN(+) starter input (key side of starter kill) --> ??
6.RED(+) fused (30a) ignition 1 input --> ??
7.PINK/WHITE(+) Ignition 2/ flex relay output --> ??
8. PINK/BLACK(+) flex relay input 87a keyside (if required) of Flex relay --> ??
9. RED/BLACK(+) fused (30a) accessory/starter input --> ??
10. NC --> No Connection DO NOT USE

H2 Harness 18-Pin Connector
1. Light Green/Black 200mA oem alarm disarm output -->??
2. 200mA aux 4 output 
3. 200mA oem alarm arm output 
4. 200mA aux 2 output 
5. 200mA aux 3 output 
6. 200mA aux 1 output 
7. diesel wait to start input 
8. Brown/Black 200mA horn honk output-->?? 
9. Violet/White tachometer input --?? 
10. Dark Blue 200mA status output -->?? 
11. Pink/White 200mA flex relay control output -->?? 
12. Orange 200mA accessory output -->??
13. Purple 200mA starter output -->??
14. Pink 200mA ignition 1 output -->??
15. Grey hood pin input -->??
16.Blue/White 200mA 2nd status/ rear defogger output -->?? 
17. Brown brake shutdown input --> ??
18. Black/White neutral safety input -->??

Any help will be appreciate. Thanks


----------

